# Longbow String Length?



## BDavis (Apr 30, 2007)

Is there a standard rule-of-thumb length for long bow strings. I've read that for recurves the string should be about 4" shortrer than the bow. Does this work for long bows too? My "new" used bow is a PSE Sequoia that is 68" long and the string that came on it seems way too short. In fact it's 7" shorter than the bow. I have'nt strung it up yet so I dont' know about it's brace height.....Thanks, B.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

That bow should get a string about 3" shorter. The "rule of thumb" with longbows is 3" shorter (that's also AMO specs), but it won't work for every bow.

Chad


----------



## BDavis (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Chad, What type of string material should I ask for? PSE's website and tech support were no help......Later,B.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

BD - 

I've been lead to believe there are/were several PSE Sequoia longbows. I have an older model and it's Dacron only. If you aren't sure, stay with Dacron, B-50 or B-500. Number of strands will depend on the draw weight.

Viper1 out.


----------



## BDavis (Apr 30, 2007)

Is there the posibility of harming the bow by useing the wrong type of string?......Thanks again, B.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

BD - 

Yes. If the bow was not designed for the FF type, low stretch materials, they can destroy the bow. The typical damage is to the limb tips, but delaminations and riser cracking are also possible. Dacron is safe for any bow, and I use it on most of my high end FITA bows as well. (It's A LOT cheaper too!)

Viper1 out.


----------

